# fer-li un lleig



## gvergara

Hola:

Em podríeu dir què vol dir aquesta expressió? Context: Una dona va quedar amb un home que va conèixer la nit anterior.

_Havia estat un home amable, ella havia estat esquerpa, i tampoc era qüestió de *fer-li un lleig* si ell s'havia ofert a ensenyar-li la seva galeria d'art._
*De "Algú com tu" de Xavier Bosch*

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Agró

feo, a
Del lat. _foedus._


4. m. coloq. Desaire manifiesto y grosero. Le hizo muchos feos.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## gvergara

Agró said:


> feo, a
> Del lat. _foedus._
> 
> 
> 4. m. coloq. Desaire manifiesto y grosero. Le hizo muchos feos.
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Gràcies... I és comú aquest ús? Perquè si més no en castellà xilè no el coneixem pas...


----------



## Agró

Comuníssim. Ara bé, el seu ús en català pot ser que no sigui massa genuí. Sona a calc del castellà.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

He estat cercant a l'Alcover i no bé l'expressió. El diccionari de l'Institut d'estudis tampoc no l'arreplega; per contra el diccionari normatiu valencià de la Acadèmia si que recull la forma "fer un lleig". En l'accepció "lleig" a l'apartat 5é diu:
5.
fer un lleig (a algú) loc. verb. Fer-li un desaire.Quan va rebutjar la invitació, li va fer un lleig molt gran.

Jo no crec haver-la sentida. A mi em sona a massa a calc castellà, potser molt usat (on?) però calc. 
Cercant pel web he trobat una pàgina que diu que aquesta expressió es tracta, efectivament d'un calc del castellà. No conec l'entitat que la publica ni qui puga respatllar-la:

Regla "fer un lleig"

Regla "fer un lleig"
fer un lleig
Missatge: Expressió incorrecta.
Categoria: Expressions incorrectes
Frases incorrectes
que aquesta regla pot detectar:





Li va fer un lleig
Suggeriment de correcció: fer un malfet, fer una mala passada, *(tenir) una descortesia,* (tenir) una indelicadesa

Va fer-li un lleig
Suggeriment de correcció: fer-li un malfet, fer-li una mala passada,* (tenir) una descortesia,* (tenir) una indelicadesa

Frases correctes
per a comparar:





Li va fer una mala passada

Per mi, com a molt, en una llengua "popular" o oral podria usar-lo (ho dubte), però en un nivell mitjà no l'empraria,fins i tot tampoc ho faria en castellà. Jo preferiria la que he remarcat en roig: tenir la descortesia/ de fer-li un altre desaire (de negar-me) _si ell s'havia ofert a ensenyar-li la seva galeria d'art._
*De "Algú com tu" de Xavier Bosch.*

*Potser ens trobem davant una "seqüela" de la batalla guanyada del català ligth. Caldria fer una recerca més fonda.*

*Salutacions*


----------



## germanbz

Jo diria que es una traducció d'una expresió que es pròpia del castellà. De fet una o dos voltes que la he sentida entre dones majors parlant valencià en dir-la l'expresaven en castellà.

coses com: ai xica jo pense que si no va a sa casa, "_le hará un feo_".  Això si, en valencià com "li farà un lleig" no ho he sentit mai.


----------



## gica

És un barbarisme de cap a peus, una espanyolada. 
*LLEIG*: *Malfet, mala jugada, grolleria, desatenció, descortesia, feta* (Val). Ex: Li ha fet un malfet a aquella dona (s’entenia amb el seu home).  -TV3- ...seria ser descortès amb el senyor X (no: _fer-li un lleig_).  -TV3- T’hi vas comprometre i no els pots pas fer quedar malament.  -TV3- Si ara te’n desdius, els faràs una bona feta (Val).


----------



## Doraemon-

És molt comú en castellà ibèric, sí.
En català és clarament un calc lingüístic, molt comú amb el castellà per raons obvies (com entre anglès i castellà en Puerto Rico i altres llocs: remueve la carpeta=quita la alfombra).
També n'hi ha moltíssims en sentit invers: "me he adelgazado".


----------

